# Perfect pork puller



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I bought a 60 pound box of pork picnic shoulders to make sausage and I saved 15 pounds of butts for the smoker. It will spend the day in the new smoker. 








[/QUOTE]

Since the trees have already budded out and I know some of the apple trees at the back of ourproperty need trimming, I killed two birds with one stone.










There is a soon-to-be Bacon palooza pictorial coming at some point and I plan to use apple wood so it will be ready when the time comes. This is more than enough for today.










Then all the butts get a rub down



















Then into the new smoker for the day. 



















Here it is at the half way point.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

After 8 hours in the smoker, the pork butts were ready for pulling. 










Pulling pork is a perpetual pain in the posterior and something I wanted to speed up so I went to Ace hardware and bought a cast iron floor drain (like you probably have in your basement floor) a few 3/8 bolts and nuts and a 12 inch long bolt to make the perfect pork puller.




















I invited the folks from Youtube over to have some pork and to video the perfect pork puller in action. The pork is only minutes out of the smoker and very hot. You will notice the steam. The Youtube folks were nice and all but they sure can eat. Click below to watch the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqHytg7Rk2U 


I only pulled two of the butts, the other 3 will be vacuum sealed and frozen for another day. Then I added just a splash of BBQ sauce to the two I pulled and mixed it tp.










Add some beans, potato salad, a bun and a big frosty beverage and call it day.


----------



## Bologna Xpress (Jan 3, 2007)

You sure have a knack for ingenuity! Hats off to you sir. 
The pork don't look half bad either !


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

It was a little better than half bad. It did just fine in a pinch. :wink:


----------



## WisDeerHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice idea! I am planning on making a big batch for my scuba club this summer and you idea would really speed up the pullin' process.


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

Great idea on the puller! One question.....what's with the mustard?? That almost sacrilegious to put that stuff on barbecue!! :mg:


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

mattbrewer320 said:


> Great idea on the puller! One question.....what's with the mustard?? That almost sacrilegious to put that stuff on barbecue!! :mg:


Not in South Carolina it's not ..... YUM!!!!


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

That's a great idea, Rancid!


----------



## walnuts4x4 (Jan 11, 2010)

that is awesome....lol... good job


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Great Job...U just gave me an idea...


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice, oh darnit now I have to go eat something!


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

mattbrewer320 said:


> Great idea on the puller! One question.....what's with the mustard?? That almost sacrilegious to put that stuff on barbecue!! :mg:


You should try it.....You don't taste the mustard but it helps to tenderize and it really works to hold the rub.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

The mustard is a hotly debated topic on many of the BBQ Forums - 

I have found you cannot taste it one bit, about the only thing it adds to anything is allowing you to really pour on the rub and it will stick better.

I have quit using it, just seemed like a waste of money to me.

I use those bear claw pullers you can find all over the place. Pretty cheap and very easy to use. They also work great for using when slicing brisket, or anything else thats hot.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Waste of money? Its like 10 cents an ounce. You dont taste it, the vinegar breaks down the meat and its helps the dry rub spices stick. I've been using it for years and cant imagine changing what works so well.


----------



## jtd_75 (Jan 7, 2009)

i always use mustard on mine, i buy the biggest cheapest bottle i can find, can't taste it at all


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

My point is, I found it not to add anything, nor do anything. 

so why add it just because others do - again, this goes round and round like this on BBQ Brethren and Smokering - each his own.

It can hold the rub better, but still wasnt worth it for me....and you are right it probably costs like 10 cents. Damn Im cheap....LOL


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

My cream cheese and pepperoni bagel sitting next to me now looks like cat barf.

What kind of bbq sauce is that?


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I like a sweet BBQ sauce as opposed to a vinegar sauce so I use Sweet Baby Ray's. Some like more, I like less.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

YUM ... looking good there Rancid!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> I like a sweet BBQ sauce as opposed to a vinegar sauce so I use Sweet Baby Ray's. Some like more, I like less.


I agree completely here - with good food you dont need much for enhancements.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I think this post is CRAP.....now I have to have a pulled pork sandwich. Love BBQ !!


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> I like a sweet BBQ sauce as opposed to a vinegar sauce so I use Sweet Baby Ray's. Some like more, I like less.


I agree on the less bbq sauce method esp when your dealing with a smoked chunk of meat that would be tasty w/out sauce. The only time I use a lot is if i decide to shred the leftovers of a crockpot roast. I've never had a vinegar sauce, but I'm going to have to try it now just to see what i think.


----------



## RSLBOWHUNTER (Jan 6, 2009)

HOW ABOUT SOME PICS OF THE SMOKER?:smile:


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Dang, I've got two butts in the smoker as I type this. I'm going to have to try out one of those pullers.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

RSLBOWHUNTER said:


> HOW ABOUT SOME PICS OF THE SMOKER?:smile:


I can do better than that. Here is the build along.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1458618&page=1


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

That is one kick butt smoker I thouight my homemade smoker was nice, but yours takes the cake. Very niced build.


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> I like a sweet BBQ sauce as opposed to a vinegar sauce so I use Sweet Baby Ray's. Some like more, I like less.


Sweet Baby Ray's is awesome!! Making me hungry man...


----------



## riverrat bbq (Sep 21, 2009)

Rancid Crabtree,
thanks for the idea. I had to pull 14 butts today, it only took about one minute per butt. I saw this post when it was first posted, and didnt think I would ever use it. When I found out that I had to pull that many the first thing I did was look up this post. One quick trip to menards and I am now a pulling machine. Thanks again.


----------



## joe.esq1 (Aug 1, 2011)

dang it, now I'm hungry...


----------



## rwk (Mar 25, 2006)

Do share the meal i'm in NY


----------



## riverrat bbq (Sep 21, 2009)

I would share, but the wedding party would not be happy with me. This thing really worked great and saved me a ton of time.


----------



## cowboy1171 (May 2, 2015)

I found this meat puller very effective for all types of cooked meat: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueMq_dva0Dk

More information in: http://imarca.com.ve/Meat-shredder.php


----------

